# I'm breaking stuff.



## Chris (Mar 15, 2005)

If something really odd happens within the next hour, or you get some strange errors, bear with me. 

Workin' on forum upgrades and whatnot. If all else fails, blame Sephi..


----------



## Digital Black (Mar 15, 2005)

Chris said:


> If something really odd happens within the next hour, or you get some strange errors, bear with me.
> 
> Workin' on forum upgrades and whatnot. If all else fails, blame Sephi..


----------

